# Cushing's Info



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, Alvar had his annual check-up this past weekend and since I've noticed his coat thinning slightly my vet recommended a cortisol:creatinine ratio test in addition to the annual blood work. They gave me a call yesterday with the results - his cortisol levels are very high and indicative of Cushing's. He's scheduled for a low-dose dexamethasone suppression test on Monday, which from what I'm understanding so far is the next step to confirming a Cushing's diagnosis.

I'm trying to get as much info as I can on Cushing's and how to manage it. I may be jumping ahead a bit since the diagnosis isn't confirmed yet and even if/when Cushing's is confirmed on Monday whether it's typical or atypical would still need to be determined, but I feel less helpless with information. My vet sent me some information that was helpful and I've watched Dr Becker's videos and stated searching for more online.

Has anyone here had experience with this recently? Particularly with homeopathic treatments? 

The good news is that Alvar's blood work came back completely normal, so there's no indication yet that his organs have been affected.

Thanks in advance for any info/advice. My Alvar is so precious to me, I need to do everything I can for him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anne - I'm so sorry about Alvar. I don't know much about Cushing but I do know that Cushings is treatable and dogs do pretty well with it. I think my neighbor's Bichon had it. And I know you're so on top of things that he'll do fine.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Anne - I'm so sorry about Alvar. I don't know much about Cushing but I do know that Cushings is treatable and dogs do pretty well with it. I think my neighbor's Bichon had it. And I know you're so on top of things that he'll do fine.


Thanks Sue. I keep telling myself it's being caught early and that's a good thing.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My Zoe has atypical Cushings. We are treating holistically. The problem with all the tests for Cushings is that one test can give you a false positive and the other a false negative. Treating holistically takes more time to see the symptoms be managed, but you don't have the negative/harmful side effects of the western medication. We've been managing Zoe's Cushings holistically for about a year now.

How old is Alvar?


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> My Zoe has atypical Cushings. We are treating holistically. The problem with all the tests for Cushings is that one test can give you a false positive and the other a false negative. Treating holistically takes more time to see the symptoms be managed, but you don't have the negative/harmful side effects of the western medication. We've been managing Zoe's Cushings holistically for about a year now.
> 
> How old is Alvar?


Hi Crystal, I'm so glad your Zoe is doing well with holistic treatment! Yes, the testing is really confusing me right now, there are just so many...and none of them sound definitive...even when they determine typical vs atypical there are the subcategories to complicate it even more.

Alvar is 7 1/2 yrs old and in good health otherwise. I would really prefer to treat holistically, the side effects listed for the Rx meds really scared me when I read them.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Anne. We are treating our Lhasa Buddy holistically for suspected Cushings too.
Like you, I was concerned about giving such harsh drugs for a non- definitive diagnosis.
Is Alvar having any symptoms besides hair loss? 
Buddy had some hair loss and hunger. Nothing too extreme. The supplements he is taking are helping. He has been on them for about five months.
I thought it was worth trying the holistic options first and I am glad we did.
No side effects


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Also meant to say that I thought that the drugs for Cushings are intended just to manage the symptoms. So if there are not serious symptoms yet, it may not be worth risking the side effects of the drugs.
I am surprised his blood work is normal but the vet thinks it could be Cushings. Usually with Cushings the liver numbers are crazy high. 
Did they do a full thyroid panel too? Hypothyroidism can also cause thinning hair. Just a thought. Some vets dont do the full panel and it can be missed.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Kathleen said:


> Hi Anne. We are treating our Lhasa Buddy holistically for suspected Cushings too.
> Like you, I was concerned about giving such harsh drugs for a non- definitive diagnosis.
> Is Alvar having any symptoms besides hair loss?
> Buddy had some hair loss and hunger. Nothing too extreme. The supplements he is taking are helping. He has been on them for about five months.
> ...


Hi Kathleen, no symptoms aside from the thinning coat at this time. He does go to the water bowl more often than Rem does (I've been paying extra close attention the last few days), but I wouldn't call it excessive (I don't need to refill the bowl any more than I always have). Hunger level is the same as always too...



Kathleen said:


> Also meant to say that I thought that the drugs for Cushings are intended just to manage the symptoms. So if there are not serious symptoms yet, it may not be worth risking the side effects of the drugs.
> I am surprised his blood work is normal but the vet thinks it could be Cushings. Usually with Cushings the liver numbers are crazy high.
> Did they do a full thyroid panel too? Hypothyroidism can also cause thinning hair. Just a thought. Some vets dont do the full panel and it can be missed.


Yes, a full thyroid panel was done too, the only abnormal result is his cortisol level.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Zoe's liver enzymes are normal. No change there. The only symptoms she was having was increased thirst and urination, extreme hunger and thinning coat. Her first blood work and urinalysis were perfect when I first took her in. (Her coat was fine at that point.) But a year later her coat was thinning and then her AlkP was high. We have her increased thirst and urination back to normal. Her coat was coming back nicely but I changed her diet to raw. My research showed a higher protein of high quality meat is really best for Cushings dogs. Her coat thinned during the transition period but is coming back again. Her muscle tone is excellent and her body shape is back to normal again. :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad you caught it so early. Hope little Alvar does not develop symptoms, but as Sue mentioned Cushings can be medical managed whether you go the holistic or the western medicine route. Good thoughts for Monday.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Anne I am so sorry about Alvar. I do not know or understand cushings but am glad that it can be medically managed  Hugs to you both!


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi....Question has anyone with a cushings dog ever been told or aware that bladder stones are possible? My little one has cushings and cushings can cause stones - usually calcium oxalate stones which do not dissolve and have to be removed.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

3malteseboyz said:


> Hi....Question has anyone with a cushings dog ever been told or aware that bladder stones are possible? My little one has cushings and cushings can cause stones - usually calcium oxalate stones which do not dissolve and have to be removed.


Yes, Cushing’s disease puts dogs at increased risk for diabetes, pancreatitis, calcium oxalate bladder stones, pulmonary thromboembolism, hypertension (high blood pressure), urinary tract infections, protein-losing kidney disease, skin problems, and congestive heart failure. This is why I've chosen to do a frozen raw food for my Zoe. I'm sorry your little one has Cushings. It's an awful disease that can only be controlled and will shorten their life span. How long has your baby been diagnosed and how old? My Zoe is going to be 10 in January and we've been managing her Cushings for approx 10 months holistically.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Little update on Alvar - the results of the test came back "normal" so our vet is thinking he either has atypical Cushing's or it's too early for bad results. :smstarz:

The test to conclusively diagnose atypical Cushing's is quite expensive so she says it's up to me on whether or not to do it now and said the results wouldn't change her recommendation for what to do next at this point. She said she'd only push to do it if the only treatment option were the traditional drugs and his symptoms were more severe. 

So, we have instructions for supplements that he will be on for the next 4 weeks after which we'll reevaluate how he's doing and will go from there. He's already on a raw diet so we don't need to make changes there.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Alvar's Mom said:


> Little update on Alvar - the results of the test came back "normal" so our vet is thinking he either has atypical Cushing's or it's too early for bad results. :smstarz:
> 
> The test to conclusively diagnose atypical Cushing's is quite expensive so she says it's up to me on whether or not to do it now and said the results wouldn't change her recommendation for what to do next at this point. She said she'd only push to do it if the only treatment option were the traditional drugs and his symptoms were more severe.
> 
> So, we have instructions for supplements that he will be on for the next 4 weeks after which we'll reevaluate how he's doing and will go from there. He's already on a raw diet so we don't need to make changes there.


Cushing's is so hard to diagnose. Both my holistic vet and integrative vet are saying pretty much what your vet is saying. Treat the symptoms and the patient. Not numbers on a piece of paper. Support the parts of the body that need to be supported. Let how they look and and act be the indicator rather than put them through stressful testing that is only going to tax their already over taxed adrenal system. 

Let us know how he does on the supplements. Any idea yet which ones he'll be on?


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Cushing's is so hard to diagnose. Both my holistic vet and integrative vet are saying pretty much what your vet is saying. Treat the symptoms and the patient. Not numbers on a piece of paper. Support the parts of the body that need to be supported. Let how they look and and act be the indicator rather than put them through stressful testing that is only going to tax their already over taxed adrenal system.
> 
> Let us know how he does on the supplements. Any idea yet which ones he'll be on?


Yes, I feel comfortable with this route and will definitely be watching closely over the next weeks. 

He'll be on melatonin to start out with.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Alvar's Mom said:


> Yes, I feel comfortable with this route and will definitely be watching closely over the next weeks.
> 
> He'll be on melatonin to start out with.


Zoe's on Melatonin too. We started out with Ophiopogon. But later switched to Rehmannia. Blends of Traditional Chinese Herbs. We are also doing Animal Essentials Senior Blend for her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Our last rescue dog had Cushings (it was difficult to diagnose). He had a rerouted urinary system when we got him so he probably suffered from stones in his life. He had a very funny body shape too which is indicative of Cushings. He was also totally deaf. Since he probably also had cancer (oral fibro sarcoma) when we got him we didn't treat for the cushings (they gave him 7 months from the diagnosis date). 
We still miss him.


----------

